# Russia may join Pakistan-China economic corridor (CPEC) project



## Saifullah Sani

New investments of Russia’s companies in energy, coal mining and metals industry of Pakistan may reach $5 billion in the coming five years, the vice president of Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) said on Thursday.

"I expect that in the next five years, Russia’s companies may invest at least $5 billion in Pakistan in such spheres as energy, coal mining and metals industry," Muhammad Waseem Vohra told the St. Petersburg economic forum.
Russia could also invest funds in creating petrochemical enterprises in Pakistan, he said.
Pakistan, which seeks to join the Shanghai Cooperation Organisation (SCO), Russia and other members of the group should have closer ties, Vohra said.

*The real prospects of this rapprochement are linked to the implementation of the Pakistan-China economic corridor (CPEC) project, he said. The project will connect China’s Kashgar city with Gwadar Port in southwestern Pakistan.*

*Russia may join the project and the legal basis is ready for this. "There are no restrictions on the number of countries that will use Gwadar Port," he stressed, adding that the participation will allow Russia’s companies to carry out the transit of cargos to the Persian Gulf via the port.*

Russia’s companies that seek to supply their goods to the Middle East countries, Pakistan and India will benefit from this, he said.

TASS: Economy - Russia may invest $5 bln in Pakistan in next five years

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## Hyperion

Gwadar, Russia's eternal dream of access to warmish waters, albeit with a twist, you pay, you go...... and we like it! 

The more countries we can entice, the more leverage....... sadly things don't look quite stellar for our Eastern neighbors......

Reactions: Like Like:
37


----------



## Kabira

Good to see more investment in Thar coal mining, PM have announced that only initially coal will be imported. After few years Thar coal will be used to generate power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Legionaire

Yep, we need more countries to share in on the port or invest heavily oursleves (if only we were able). 
Don't put all our eggs in one basket.


----------



## That Guy

If Russia is serious, than this is a serious boost to CPEC, and a big "**** you" to a certain nation that opposes it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jungibaaz

Gwadar residents in the future:







Makin' it rain.

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Jungibaaz said:


> Gwadar residents in the future
> Makin' it rain.



Previous projects being an example usually the local people get lousy deals and middlemen and people from other regions will make money. The locals will be displaced forced to live in outskirts while the local politicians will pocket the money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kshaib

Thanks ALLAH, It is good deed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

That Guy said:


> If Russia is serious, than this is a serious boost to CPEC, and a big "**** you" to a certain nation that opposes it.




We only opposed it being routed into disputed territory 

India to sign free trade deal with Russia-led Eurasian Economic Union — RT Business

Otherwise we are happy for you, we are doing good things with Russia also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

"A strategically important country not just for the US but for the whole world" - US President

There is a reason why Obama said this in response to this obnoxious little Indian rat.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Dr Gupta

Menace2Society said:


> "A strategically important country not just for the US but for the whole world" - US President
> 
> There is a reason why Obama said this in response to this obnoxious little Indian rat.




Obama has also said Pakistan must shut down terror camps and bring the culprits of 26.11 to justice

Barack Obama warns Pakistan: Shut down terrorist safe havens - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Dr Gupta said:


> Obama has also said Pakistan must shut down terror camps and bring the culprits of 26.11 to justice



Give it time it will slowly digest with you what it means to be on the cusp of a continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Thats really good we need to make Gawader like Hong Kong but at the same time we have to make laws..so no international mafia gain grounds in Pak specially Gawader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr Gupta

Menace2Society said:


> Give it time it will slowly digest with you what it means to be on the cusp of a continent.



Ah yes but Obama visited India twice and how many times he landed in Pakistan? zero



Sheikh Rauf said:


> Thats really good we need to make Gawader like Hong Kong but at the same time we have to make laws..so no international mafia gain grounds in Pak specially Gawader.



Umm Hong Kong? you for real?  there is being optimistic and day dreaming


----------



## Menace2Society

Dr Gupta said:


> Ah yes but Obama visited India twice and how many times he landed in Pakistan? zero
> 
> 
> 
> Umm Hong Kong? you for real?  there is being optimistic and day dreaming



Dawood Ibrahim and Hafiz Saeed landed in India too 

Butthurt Kenyan Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Dr Gupta

HSBC might move from London to Hong Kong it is a international financial hub



Menace2Society said:


> Dawood Ibrahim and Hafiz Saeed landed in India too
> 
> Butthurt Kenyan Indian.




You are just being childish kid

"I expect that in the next five years, Russia’s companies may invest at least $5 billion in Pakistan in such spheres as energy, coal mining and metals industry," *Pakistani official said

*
Real FDI in Pakistan is shockingly low, people talk about investing but ground reality is often different

Investment portfolio: FDI shrinks to $803.2m in 11MFY15 - The Express Tribune


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Dr Gupta said:


> Ah yes but Obama visited India twice and how many times he landed in Pakistan? zero
> 
> 
> 
> Umm Hong Kong? you for real?  there is being optimistic and day dreaming



We dont expect anything good from u..cuz u dont have anything good to offer.. atleast do urself a favour to be good human being.
If there is word "Good" in ur dictionary try to use it more often..
That will help...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr Gupta

Sheikh Rauf said:


> We dont expect anything good from u..cuz u dont have anything good to offer.. atleast do urself a favour to be good human being.
> If there is word "Good" in ur dictionary try to use it more often..
> That will help...



You do realise what comment you said? it seems a very idiotic and child like statement to make.

Consider that the PPP of Hong Kong is $381bn which is more than the whole of Pakistan in terms of FDI and investment

Pakstan's FDI levels as a country get less than Hong Kong

Total FDI during July-Feb 2014-15 was $615 million compared to $553m in the same period of last year.
“The increase in FDI is way less than the country needs.


FDI rises 11pc to $615m in July-Feb - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Half of you kids need to get some education and understand economics before making statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Dr Gupta said:


> You do realise what comment you said? it seems a very idiotic and child like statement to make.
> 
> Consider that the PPP of Hong Kong is $381bn which is more than the whole of Pakistan in terms of FDI and investment
> 
> Pakstan's FDI levels as a country get less than Hong Kong



If india wants to have Permenant member then why cant be one city grow in Pak...
Its a dream yes takes alot of effort but nothing is impossible...
I thought u were just negative only but also waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

Sheikh Rauf said:


> If india wants to have Permenant member then why cant be one city grow in Pak...
> Its a dream yes takes alot of effort but nothing is impossible...
> I thought u were just negative only but also waste of time.



A city can grow for sure but turning it into 'Hong Kong' is a dream








This is Hong Kong







Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamir Niaz

This is not possible USA doesent want this


----------



## Dr Gupta

Gwadar will be a success if China starts using it to route oil supplies instead of going through the Indian Ocean as it will lower costs and diversify their energy supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Niaz

yaar asa hoo gaye tu bohat bari baat hooo gee......


----------



## Menace2Society

Good to see major world powers rally round Pakistan. A prosperous sub continent is in the best interest of everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Legionaire

Dr Gupta said:


> Gwadar will be a success if China starts using it to route oil supplies instead of going through the Indian Ocean as it will lower costs and diversify their energy supply.


Dude, I'm pretty sure the top priorities for the Gwadar Port to China was oil/gas supply from the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Gwadar will be a success even if China routes it's 1% trade through it, as simple as that. Gwadar's gains are a loss to other ports on the East Coast (take your pick)

There has been a tectonic shift in geopolitics of your neighborhood..... sorry, you weren't invited..... and I don't think, you'll ever be! 



Dr Gupta said:


> Gwadar will be a success if China starts using it to route oil supplies instead of going through the Indian Ocean as it will lower costs and diversify their energy supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr Gupta

Legionaire said:


> Dude, I'm pretty sure the top priorities for the Gwadar Port to China was oil/gas supply from the beginning.




Yes it was that it why China funded the port to begin with but remember that was back in 2007



Hyperion said:


> Gwadar will be a success even if China routes it's 1% trade through it, as simple as that. Gwadar's gains are a loss to other ports on the East Coast (take your pick)
> 
> There has been a tectonic shift in geopolitics of your neighborhood..... sorry, you weren't invited..... and I don't think, you'll ever be!




Routing oil/gas is not just what a port does, take Singapore for example. Do you know why it is such a success? because of the speed in which containers are offloaded and the turn around.

The World's Record-Breaking Container Ports - Ship Technology

Ports like Singapore never sit still they have another 15 years vision for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

The problem with you Indians is that you think that you're the smartest cookies in town....... guess what, if that were true, then we wouldn't have pulled the rug under your feet.

And yes, we know all that is there to know about how to run ports, or at least the Chinese do, way better than you... and again guess what, who's going to be running Gwadar? THE EFFIN PORTMASTERS THE CHINESE...... now go and cry in a dark corner........



Dr Gupta said:


> Routing oil/gas is not just what a port does, take Singapore for example. Do you know why it is such a success? because of the speed in which containers are offloaded and the turn around.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dr Gupta

The biggest port in Pakistan is Karachi and it will be for the foreseeable future.



Hyperion said:


> The problem with you Indians is that you think that you're the smartest cookies in town....... guess what, if that were true, then we wouldn't have pulled the rug under your feet.
> 
> And yes, we know all that is there to know about how to run ports, or at least the Chinese do, way better than you... and again guess what, who's going to be running Gwadar? THE EFFIN PORTMASTERS THE CHINESE...... now go and cry in a dark corner........



Umm yes I know who is 'running' Gwadar but some of the statements you make are so immature it is laughable and because you can not debate me you act like a 10yr old kid lol

Tell me what is the FDI (actual) on the ground for Pakistan not what people pledge or will make in the future, are you aware of that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Hyperion said:


> Gwadar will be a success even if China routes it's 1% trade through it, as simple as that. Gwadar's gains are a loss to other ports on the East Coast (take your pick)
> 
> There has been a tectonic shift in geopolitics of your neighborhood..... sorry, you weren't invited..... and I don't think, you'll ever be!



You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.

The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Legionaire

ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan


Worst idea to run it through Afghanistan. Run it through GB, if India meddles in its completion, to hell with them and secure our own interests. Our interest do not lie in one through Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Again... as always..... you Indians love to crunch numbers....... crunch this, China is investing (or as you call it, loaning) 46 billion dollars to boot, more to come..... I'm sure they must've also looked at our pathetic FDI numbers as well....... however, guess what, they see the opportunity, where you see a failed state........... now what does this tell you, either you're blind or China is. I'll bet on the former.

Go away and combust with jealousy, at least that way you'll save your loved ones some money on your antim-sanskar! 



Dr Gupta said:


> Umm yes I know who is 'running' Gwadar but some of the statements you make are so immature it is laughable and because you can not debate me you act like a 10yr old kid lol
> 
> Tell me what is the FDI (actual) on the ground for Pakistan not what people pledge or will make in the future, are you aware of that?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr Gupta

ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan




Issue was already taken up with China in that respect during the Modi visit.


----------



## ito

Legionaire said:


> Worst idea to run it through Afghanistan. Run it through GB, if India meddles in its completion, to hell with them and secure our own interests. Our interest do not lie in one through Afghanistan.



It is up to you guys to decide. Trade routes are best kept with least controversies.


----------



## Dr Gupta

Hyperion said:


> Again... as always..... you Indians love to crunch numbers....... crunch this, China is investing (or as you call it, loaning) 46 billion dollars to boot, more to come..... I'm sure they must've also looked at our pathetic FDI numbers as well....... however, guess what, they see the opportunity, where you see a failed state........... now what does this tell you, either you're blind or China is. I'll bet on the former.
> 
> Go away and combust with jealousy, at least that way you'll save your loved ones some money on your antim-sanskar!




Wow you really are dumb, a pledge or saying I will invest does not relate to on the ground FDI which is what is actually invested.

This guy is a think thank  Jesus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

Dr Gupta said:


> Issue was already taken up with China in that respect during the Modi visit.



That is good. China may to certain extent may not give up the whole idea on passing through GB, but I doubt other nations such as Russia will ignore India's concern.


----------



## Dr Gupta

I can sign a 100 MoU's but it does mean* I have to invest or I will invest. *What matters is what the actual FDI is on the ground.


----------



## Hyperion

Bhawawawwawawawwa..... joke of the millennium......... little-turds-in-lungis flying oh-so-superior-MKI's-sailing-on-stealth-frigates threatening us...... bring it on! 

@Oscar @Horus : They've just realized the gravity of their future...... you should be able to feel their condition now.........



ito said:


> What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr Gupta

ito said:


> That is good. China may to certain extent may not give up the whole idea on passing through GB, but I doubt other nations such as Russia will ignore India's concern.



The statement was not even made by a Russian it was made by a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Legionaire

ito said:


> It is up to you guys to decide. Trade routes are best kept with least controversies.


The route through Afghanistan would never materialise, the law in order situation would not permit it for who knows how long or how quick (Pakistan is no exception, but when we want something done, it happens).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Beta, just be thankful that I'm a think tank only and not a general....... else you'd be peeing in your pants......... 



Dr Gupta said:


> This guy is a think thank  Jesus

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr Gupta

ito said:


> That is good. China may to certain extent may not give up the whole idea on passing through GB, but I doubt other nations such as Russia will ignore India's concern.



Yes and no because China has said that it is not doing anything in terms of military in the disputed region and the project is purely economic and to better the condition of the people so I expect them to continue as they are.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Russia will see for the first couple of years. It is confirmed that they will not join. When they say 'may' then .....


----------



## faisal6309

I think Russia SHOULD join CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr Gupta

Hyperion said:


> Beta, just be thankful that I'm a think tank only and not a general....... else you'd be peeing in your pants.........




Ah right okay I am quaking in my boots


----------



## ito

Hyperion said:


> Again... as always..... you Indians love to crunch numbers....... crunch this, China is investing (or as you call it, loaning) 46 billion dollars to boot, more to come..... I'm sure they must've also looked at our pathetic FDI numbers as well....... however, guess what, they see the opportunity, where you see a failed state........... now what does this tell you, either you're blind or China is. I'll bet on the former.
> 
> Go away and combust with jealousy, at least that way you'll save your loved ones some money on your antim-sanskar!



I read somewhere that you are finance guy. 46 billion is an investment and returns depend on risk. Most project finance cash flow heavily depend on political risks. Ignoring India's concern is a huge political risk that Pakistan government or Chinese government cannot ignore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Well you should beta.... people who took away your precious GB and Kashmir were my direct great grand parents and associated tribes....... you wouldn't want to face them again! 



Dr Gupta said:


> Ah right okay I am quaking in my boots

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Dr Gupta said:


> A city can grow for sure but turning it into 'Hong Kong' is a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwadar



In terms of GDP，Hong Kong will lag behind Shenzhen and become 5th ranked Chinese city in 2015。

The city's role as an economic powerhouse will be further eroded and fall through Top 10 in the next 5-10 years。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ito

Hyperion said:


> Bhawawawwawawawwa..... joke of the millennium......... little-turds-in-lungis flying oh-so-superior-MKI's-sailing-on-stealth-frigates threatening us...... bring it on!
> 
> @Oscar @Horus : They've just realized the gravity of their future...... you should be able to feel their condition now.........



OK...proceed...with CPEC


----------



## Dr Gupta

Hyperion said:


> Well you should beta.... people who took away your precious GB and Kashmir were my direct great grand parents and associated tribes....... you wouldn't want to face them again!



Perhaps your great grand parents need glasses? or they did a poor job? as 2/3 of Kashmir is in India's hands.


----------



## ito

Dr Gupta said:


> The statement was not even made by a Russian it was made by a Pakistani.



I am surprised the way Pakistanis are thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

I'm a finance guy with a very strong engineering background.......... well, you bet the Chinese have studied the ROI on their capital and we have assured them of our full cooperation on risk mitigation.........

Dude, you very well know our stance on India. India's concerns as far as we are concerned do not exist. It's immaterial to us if India as a whole does the 'rain dance' tomorrow or commits mass suicide....... you want to test our resolve, be our guest. Maybe you succeed where United States of America couldn't

Do you seriously, I MEAN SERIOUSLY think that you can make a dent in us? If you do, you do it at your own peril. 



ito said:


> I read somewhere that you are finance guy. 46 billion is an investment and returns depend on risk. Most project finance cash flow heavily depend on political risks. Ignoring India's concern is a huge political risk that Pakistan government or Chinese government cannot ignore.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ito

Legionaire said:


> The route through Afghanistan would never materialise, the law in order situation would not permit it for who knows how long or how quick (Pakistan is no exception, but when we want something done, it happens).



Afghanistan route is not a bad idea. Things are improving in Afghanistan. I see Taliban and Afghan government coming to the table to form some understanding.


----------



## Hyperion

Well, I think you need to be educated on what actually happened......... as we got shafted by our own govt who told us to move back......... this time, we won't be that nice to listen to anyone! 



Dr Gupta said:


> Perhaps your great grand parents need glasses? or they did a poor job? as 2/3 of Kashmir is in India's hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

The fact that indians jump on these threads so desperate to talk down CPEC is proof enough how jealous they are, all the poor vegies are left with is SAARC. Why hurt so much fella, you cant do nothing about it so just accept it, the work has already begun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

New Resolve said:


> The fact that indians jump on these threads so desperate to talk down CPEC is proof enough how jealous they are, all the poor vegies are left with is SAARC.


A Dal Khor making fun of a Veggie, oh the irony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

ito said:


> I am surprised the way Pakistanis are thinking.




They seem to get confused on what a MoU is and what FDI is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Hyperion said:


> I'm a finance guy with a very strong engineering background.......... well, you bet the Chinese have studied the ROI on their capital and we have assured them of our full cooperation on risk mitigation.........
> 
> Dude, you very well know our stance on India. India's concerns as far as we are concerned do not exist. It's immaterial to us if India as a whole does the 'rain dance' tomorrow or commits mass suicide....... you want to test our resolve, be our guest. Maybe you succeed where United States of America couldn't
> 
> Do you seriously, I MEAN SERIOUSLY think that you can make a dent in us? If you do, you do it at your own peril.



That is your call to take regarding the route of CPEC. India may not make a dent in the way you are thinking. Agree it or not, India has considerable economic influence and it may use it against CPEC if it passes through GB. I am sure of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

Hyperion said:


> Well, I think you need to be educated on what actually happened......... as we got shafted by our own govt who told us to move back......... this time, we won't be that nice to listen to anyone!



Your govt seems to shaft you guys a fair bit? what happened in 71? did they shaft you also then?

Chinese whispers - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

There are many intelligent Pakistanis but it seems this think thank is not one of them

Numbers can be obscure and complicated, but sometimes they tell a tale of their own. So, with fair warning, chew on these figures a minute: *$5.4 billion, $3.7bn, $2.1bn, $1.6bn, $820 million, $1.4bn, $1.6bn and $710m.
That’s the Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan for each fiscal year from 2007-08 to the first nine months of 2014-15. Not very impressive, is it?*
Peak FDI was $5.4bn in 2007-08, the year after the highest GDP growth rate of the Musharraf era of roughly 7pc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

Dr Gupta said:


> They seem to get confused on what a MoU is and what FDI is



CPEC is great for Pakistan. It may be an opportunity for Pakistan to faster economic growths. But controversies around CPEC is not good for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

ito said:


> CPEC is great for Pakistan. It may be an opportunity for Pakistan to faster economic growths. But controversies around CPEC is not good for Pakistan



Tax increase would be a better short term fix for the economy as well as trying to sort out the power issue.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f8e27d2a-034c-11e5-8333-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3dTFmFWKp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

The only international controversy with any resonance seems to be IOK. I don't think anyone else even recongnizes India's 'concerns'..... China every other day shows half of your contested map within our territories, so does Google and so does everyone else, and then you guys have to run and challenge those guys........

Whatever dude, you're an intelligent guy and you ACTUALLY know what I mean on how things have all of a sudden changed in Pakistan's favor.....

If I were in GoI, I'd most definitely lose my sleep and start working on some devious plan. Which I'm sure they've..... but guess what, so have we!



ito said:


> CPEC is great for Pakistan. It may be an opportunity for Pakistan to faster economic growths. But controversies around CPEC is not good for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

cirr said:


> In terms of GDP，Hong Kong will lag behind Shenzhen and become 5th ranked Chinese city in 2015。
> 
> The city's role as an economic powerhouse will be further eroded and fall through Top 10 in the next 5-10 years。




Rumour has it that HSBC might be moving it's HQ from London back to Hong Kong next year.


----------



## Legionaire

Dr Gupta said:


> Rumour has it that HSBC might be moving it's HQ from London back to Hong Kong next year.


Bit sure about Hong Kong's prospects, but HSBC is moving back due to rife scandals from FIFA to tax evasion.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

New Resolve said:


> The fact that indians jump on these threads so desperate to talk down CPEC is proof enough how jealous they are, all the poor vegies are left with is SAARC. Why hurt so much fella, you cant do nothing about it so just accept it, the work has already begun.



Indians have a $97 Billion project already started any 2-3 $40-50 Billion projects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr Gupta

Legionaire said:


> Bit sure about Hong Kong's prospects, but HSBC is moving back due to rife scandals from FIFA to tax evasion.



I heard it is more to do with tax savings it would make

HSBC considers leaving the UK in wake of tax grabs - Telegraph

Places like Singapore, HK offer far better returns for corporations than cities in India and even London is becoming less competitive now.


----------



## Hyperion

You maybe one of the most successful false flaggers ever on PDF...... I say, let's change that!

@Horus @Oscar 



Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> Indians have a $97 Billion project already started any 2-3 $40-50 Billion projects

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Greenblood

ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan




Yeah, we are so scared. Pakistani's don't give a crap about skinny legged, rat worshipping dot heads. Go to toilet get a rupee and day dream in that crap hole to stop Pakistan from proceeding with the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ito

Hyperion said:


> The only international controversy with any resonance seems to be IOK. I don't think anyone else even recongnizes India's 'concerns'..... China every other day shows half of your contested map within our territories, so does Google and so does everyone else, and then you guys have to run and challenge those guys........
> 
> Whatever dude, you're an intelligent guy and you ACTUALLY know what I mean on how things have all of a sudden changed in Pakistan's favor.....
> 
> If I were in GoI, I'd most definitely lose my sleep and start working on some devious plan. Which I'm sure they've..... but guess what, so have we!



Maps are different. Realities are different. Our maps also don't show all of territories Chinese claim as their own. International community has no time for Kashmir. The last time Kashmir was discussed in UN was back 1950's. 

Also one project won't change everything about Pakistan and make it developed. CPEC may prove to be catalyst to attract other large investments into Pakistan, but overall Pakistan's development depends on how Pakistan's economic, security and political conditions are improving and how the agenda of economic reforms are pushed for a higher growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

This we agree on!



ito said:


> Also one project won't change everything about Pakistan and make it developed. CPEC may prove to be catalyst to attract other large investments into Pakistan, but overall Pakistan's development depends on how Pakistan's economic, security and political conditions are improving and how the agenda of economic reforms are pushed for a higher growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Previous projects being an example usually the local people get lousy deals and middlemen and people from other regions will make money. The locals will be displaced forced to live in outskirts while the local politicians will pocket the money.



everybody benefits according to their capabilities, you can have a native of Gawadar as a CEO of every business there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Dr Gupta said:


> Rumour has it that HSBC might be moving it's HQ from London back to Hong Kong next year.



So as to gain a bigger footprint in Mainland China。

Very risky move for HSBC，for China's is the most competitive market in the world for the banking industry。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boke

这是个非常好的消息，经济发展才能让民众获取实实在在的利益，战争和敌对只能制造仇恨和破坏！


----------



## Pandora

Dr Gupta said:


> Yes it was that it why China funded the port to begin with but remember that was back in 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Routing oil/gas is not just what a port does, take Singapore for example. Do you know why it is such a success? because of the speed in which containers are offloaded and the turn around.
> 
> The World's Record-Breaking Container Ports - Ship Technology
> 
> Ports like Singapore never sit still they have another 15 years vision for the future.



Just just don't understand why are you so butt hurt. I there any reasoning behing your logic or just typical Indian hate for a progressing Pakistan. Gawadar just started its first export last month and Rome doesn't get built over night. Vision for Gawadar is long term as it will take at least a decade to get it to true potential. As part of CPEC both Gawadar and Karachi ports will be used. Gawadar is significant because it can anchor world largest ships which other pakistani ports cant handle. As soon as required infrastructure such as road and rail network is established operations will start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Comment by a Pakistani.Pakistanis are talking on the behalf of the Russian policy makers now a days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Hyperion said:


> You maybe one of the most successful false flaggers ever on PDF...... I say, let's change that!
> 
> @Horus @Oscar



I am not a false flagger , please do read my status. 

Secondly, I mentioned the projects because. 

1) When Pakistan was locking the CPEC deal the information started coming about economic terrorism by India. This is their capability of research on our economy. 

2) There are so many projects going in India has any desk for economic affair in India , formulated any policy to counter that? 

Every Indian is aware of CPEC, but none in Pakistan is aware of any projects going in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

Dr Gupta said:


> Perhaps your great grand parents need glasses? or they did a poor job? as 2/3 of Kashmir is in India's hands.


but we still have 1/3 of Indian land, no? we have it from 1947 and you couldnt do squat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

that is what soviet want before afghan war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Thats really good we need to make Gawader like Hong Kong but at the same time we have to make laws..so no international mafia gain grounds in Pak specially Gawader.


Hong Kong ? You want a bunch of snobs that feel they are superior to everyone else in the country. They see themselves as a better class of people than the rest and expect to be treated as such. When their special treatment is over they start to wave a British flag. No thanks.

You be better off that Gwadar is going to look more like Shenzhen. That means industry, technology and science rather than a play the market economy like Hong Kong's.

But isn't there a serious water shortage in that part of Pakistan ? If that's true then its going to be very hard to increase the size of the population significantly.


----------



## shah1398

Central Asian countries, land locked Afghanistan, Russia, China and who knows its Iran too in future who wants to transport their goods via Pakistan. Not to forget India who is keen enough to use Pakistani soil to make inroads into Central Asia, Afghanistan and Iran. What else we want then? Its just like U construct a building and then rent it out and keep getting money for whole life than. .


----------



## Dr Gupta

Jf Thunder said:


> but we still have 1/3 of Indian land, no? we have it from 1947 and you couldnt do squat




And your point being?


----------



## shah1398

Dr Gupta said:


> Umm Hong Kong? you for real?  there is being optimistic and day dreaming


If donkey riding Baddoo of Dubai can have current Dubai, I think we deserve a lil more respect. It all about determination and will.


----------



## Dr Gupta

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ec5eb22c-eaa0-11e4-96ec-00144feab7de.html#axzz3dVVDKCVF

India in 1 year got $23bn in FDI which is still nothing compared to China's $70bn +

So in real terms India got more FDI in 1 year than Pakistan got in 7-8 years.


----------



## shah1398

Dr Gupta said:


> And you have oil like Dubai? do you know the amount of FDI UAE attracts compared to Pakistan?


We not only have Oil but have one of largest reserves of Gold, gem stones,cement making materials, Coal, finest quality of textile products and list goes on. They can not remain untapped. FDI is dependent upon the the stability of a Nation and it was same Dubai who few years back had almost collapsed. If our GDP can clock in 7% plus growth during Musharraf era than it can go even high than that. Its matter of time.



Dr Gupta said:


> So in real terms India got more FDI in 1 year than Pakistan got in 7-8 years.


And you still cancel the MMRCA deal citing reasons of insufficient funds?


----------



## Dr Gupta

shah1398 said:


> *We not only have Oil but have one of largest reserves of Gold, gem stones*,cement making materials, Coal, finest quality of textile products and list goes on. They can not remain untapped. FDI is dependent upon the the stability of a Nation and it was same Dubai who few years back had almost collapsed. If our GDP can clock in 7% plus growth during Musharraf era than it can go even high than that. Its matter of time.
> 
> 
> And you still cancel the MMRCA deal citing reasons of insufficient funds?




I am afraid you do not

Top 20 largest gold reserves by country (2014 Edition) | Futures Magazine

What matters is the amount of FDI you receive on the ground and so far you obtained $17 bn in 7-8 years which is nothing to shout about.


----------



## shah1398

Dr Gupta said:


> I am afraid you do not


Like i said its matter of time.


----------



## shah1398

Dr Gupta said:


> What matters is the amount of FDI you receive on the ground and so far you obtained $17 bn in 7-8 years which is nothing to shout about.


Since 2001 we are in state of war. Dont U think its still a rather large amount FDI for a country who is in state of war at multiple fronts?


----------



## Dr Gupta

shah1398 said:


> Like i said its matter of time.



Only time shall tell



shah1398 said:


> Since 2001 we are in state of war. Dont U think its still a rather large amount FDI for a country who is in state of war at multiple fronts?




$17 bn in 7-8 years? not really to be honest considering the highest you got was $5.7 bn during 1 year of Musharaf who took Pakistan into the war on terror campaign.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Thats really good we need to make Gawader like Hong Kong but at the same time we have to make laws..so no international mafia gain grounds in Pak specially Gawader.



It's lucky that chinese members do not see your post


----------



## shah1398

Dr Gupta said:


> What matters is the amount of FDI you receive on the ground and so far you obtained $17 bn in 7-8 years which is nothing to shout about.


To be precise i am pointing at Gold Deposit reserves in Reko Dika and Saindak. My bad if i had misled U to Gold reserves held by countries.


----------



## Arsalan

save_ghenda said:


> Good to see more investment in Thar coal mining, PM have announced that only initially coal will be imported. After few years Thar coal will be used to generate power.


in few years the quality of Thar coal will improve?
lets not fool our self, these politicians will bark out anything lie only if it looks god on them and suites them. I will appreciate it when we actually DO START using thar coal and start sharing a tiniest bit of that money with the extreme poor of that region.


----------



## Dr Gupta

shah1398 said:


> To be precise i am pointing at Gold Deposit reserves in Reko Dika and Saindak. My bad if i had misled U to Gold reserves held by countries.



You mean Gold and copper in the ground? it costs billions of $$ to mine those and with corruption factored in as well as being in a volatile area anything could happen. Let's see when it is actually mined and what it mean's for Pakistan's GDP that is the real thing to see.

Analysis: Reko Diq’s billion-dollar mystery - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## shah1398

Dr Gupta said:


> $17 bn in 7-8 years? not really to be honest considering the highest you got was $5.7 bn during 1 year of Musharaf who took Pakistan into the war on terror campaign.


Now U r contradicting your own statement and channeling the direction of discussion towards what Musharraf did. If Musharraf can bring in 5.7 billion a year, it shudnt b any problem for anyone else. Like i said its matter of time.


----------



## Dr Gupta

Pakistan should try to fix it's energy shortage and increase it's tax revenue that is the best thing to do for the short term, for the long term it should invest in cyber cities like India and attract FDI in outsourcing being a English speaking country you have much potential.



shah1398 said:


> Now U r contradicting your own statement and channeling the direction of discussion towards what Musharraf did. If Musharraf can bring in 5.7 billion a year, it shudnt b any problem for anyone else. Like i said its matter of time.



I was a fan of Musharraf I thought he did good things for Pakistan but that's my view others may disagree.


----------



## shah1398

Arsalan said:


> in few years the quality of Thar coal will improve?
> lets not fool our self, these politicians will bark out anything lie only if it looks god on them and suites them. I will appreciate it when we actually DO START using thar coal and start sharing a tiniest bit of that money with the extreme poor of that region.


Sir If Dr Samar can start generation of power by Thar coal gasifictaion and China has inked agreements to generate power using Thar coal then we should come out of this mind set that Thar coal is of no use.

Chinese company to set up 1400 MW Thar coal power project | Pakistan Today



Dr Gupta said:


> I was a fan of Musharraf I thought he did good things for Pakistan but that's my view others may disagree.


He was forced to swallow the bitter pill. On face many would be against him but even they know the reality.


----------



## Stealth

Russia, Iran, China everyone is interested in CPEC... kise ke g******** pe aaaggg lag gaye hey sare investment Afghanistan may L hogaye hay aur ub kutoon ke tarhan Bangladesh may ja kar apni he puppet Haseena wajid tak bracket hogaye hain hHAHHAHAHHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr Gupta

Mushy even thought he was a military man ensured there was freedom of the press, he brought in vital reforms to attract the FDI. Pakistan has much potential but it also has to create jobs for the masses like we do in India and that is the challenge for our countries.

I hope we can proceed with the IPI pipeline at some stage as this will help with energy shortage if the political situation improves we should go for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

These are the fdi in india, how many indian's overjoyed like pakistani's from this figure every year ! They are talking as if CPEC is the gateway to heaven.


----------



## Arsalan

shah1398 said:


> Sir If Dr Samar can start generation of power by Thar coal gasifictaion and China has inked agreements to generate power using Thar coal then we should come out of this mind set that Thar coal is of no use.
> 
> Chinese company to set up 1400 MW Thar coal power project | Pakistan Today
> .



I never said that Thar coal was of no use, this is all political garbage!! 
My point is why after a few years? why not now? why are we importing coal for now? the thing is we are importing because thar coal is not good enough, AS BEING STATED by authorities, then will it turn good by itself in a few years? it wont, it cant!! 

As said earlier, these politicians will spit out lies with ease as long as it is befitting them, i wont be celebrating unless i SEE Thar coal being used and that are being developed. Currently the only news coming out of Thar is of thousands of children who have died of thirst while one leader was developing underpasses and fly overs while the other was busy in his Dharnaa!!


----------



## I S I

Uncle sam wouldn't allow that to happen.


----------



## Arsalan

Mr.Nair said:


> These are the fdi in india, how many indian's overjoyed like pakistani's from this figure every year ! They are talking as if CPEC is the gateway to heaven.
> 
> View attachment 230559



The thing is,, have you seen Pakistani members commenting on Indian FDI figure? I cant simple grasp on the reason every Indian member have to comment on any development work in Pakistan,, Obsession?  ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

Sadly, uncle sam wouldn't allow that to happen.


----------



## Bilal.

Arsalan said:


> I never said that Thar coal was of no use, this is all political garbage!!
> My point is why after a few years? why not now? why are we importing coal for now? the thing is we are importing because thar coal is not good enough, AS BEING STATED by authorities, then will it turn good by itself in a few years? it wont, it cant!!
> 
> As said earlier, these politicians will spit out lies with ease as long as it is befitting them, i wont be celebrating unless i SEE Thar coal being used and that are being developed. Currently the only news coming out of Thar is of thousands of children who have died of thirst while one leader was developing underpasses and fly overs while the other was busy in his Dharnaa!!



2 reasons:

1. Thar coal mines will take a few years to develop
2. The coal is good enough for mine-mouth power plant but not viable to transport due to it's lower calorific content and flammability

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kao Boy

To get this dream true... Complete eradication of terrorism and encouraging neutral Islam is equally important in the country along with huge investment and participation of other countries...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> *The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan*



Like we care.. This route is meant to happen and will happen... It's indian loss if it sees it as a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Menace2Society said:


> "A strategically important country not just for the US but for the whole world" - US President
> 
> There is a reason why Obama said this in response to this obnoxious little Indian rat.



Can't see the video.



Kao Boy said:


> To get this dream true... Complete eradication of terrorism and encouraging neutral Islam is equally important in the country along with huge investment and participation of other countries...



No one need lectures from crime capital of the world and the state who openly accept that they sponsor terror in other countries. Mind your own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> Gwadar, Russia's eternal dream of access to warmish waters, albeit with a twist, you pay, you go...... and we like it!
> 
> The more countries we can entice, the more leverage....... sadly things don't look quite stellar for our Eastern neighbors......




Yuri, I zhmel money coming, what do you zhmel?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Basel

Dr Gupta said:


> A city can grow for sure but turning it into 'Hong Kong' is a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwadar



This is how cities can be transformed mister.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Mr.Nair said:


> It's lucky that chinese members do not see your post


Those whos replying was for them... 
Teer nishanay per laga.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Dr Gupti talks shit, last time she got banned for being racist, she came back on another ID. No one takes her seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Narendra Damodar Modi

Arsalan said:


> I cant simple grasp on the reason every Indian member have to comment on any development work in Pakistan,, Obsession?  ??


Perhaps you can try having a look at your own country-men who unnecessarily and rather hilariously bring India into the discussion. Here right from post #2.


Hyperion said:


> sadly things don't look quite stellar for our Eastern neighbors......


@Dr Gupta has very well and rightly shown you your place.


----------



## Dr Gupta

smuhs1 said:


> Just just don't understand why are you so butt hurt. I there any reasoning behing your logic or just typical Indian hate for a progressing Pakistan. Gawadar just started its first export last month and Rome doesn't get built over night. Vision for Gawadar is long term as it will take at least a decade to get it to true potential. As part of CPEC both Gawadar and Karachi ports will be used. Gawadar is significant because it can anchor world largest ships which other pakistani ports cant handle. As soon as required infrastructure such as road and rail network is established operations will start.



Before you point fingers go back to the start and *read* who brought in India making wild claims about India which was not even accurate.



Basel said:


> This is how cities can be transformed mister.
> 
> View attachment 230574




Yes with trillions of $$ oil you can



Jaanbaz said:


> Dr Gupti talks shit, last time she got banned for being racist, she came back on another ID. No one takes her seriously.




Umm I am not a girl dumbass

I have never been banned lol quit lying ahmedi boy

It was you Pakistanis that brought in India your stupid think thanks said India was against the project which was a utter lie when India just objected to it running into disputed area of Azad Kashmir.

Next you started making wild claims saying you will turn Gwadar into Hong Kong 

Since 2007 you received a pittance of $17bn in FDI lol

Next you Pakistanis started using foul language against Hindus and supporting terrorist like dawood and HS lol but I won't go down that route with you guys as I come from a good family. All I can say is the image of Pakistanis is not great especially living in UK.


----------



## Dubious

ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan


GB is not india's nor disputed ... @WAJsal @IrbiS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan



Indian govt can do sh!t. Read it. Sh!t. They can do jack with CPEC going through GB. CPEC would go through GB and there is nothing that Chai wala cum PM aka Modi can do for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr Gupta

Akheilos said:


> GB is not india's nor disputed ... @WAJsal @IrbiS




It is disputed hence why we raised the issue with China



Areesh said:


> Indian govt can do sh!t. Read it. Sh!t. They can do jack with CPEC going through GB. CPEC would go through GB and there is nothing that Chai wala cum PM aka Modi can do for it.



Not really Pakistanis choice but China's the issue has been raised when Modi was there and China said they will continue with it but needless to say it was raised as it is 'disputed'


----------



## Dubious

Dr Gupta said:


> It is disputed hence why we raised the issue with China


Well we wish to give it its rightful status...


----------



## Dr Gupta

*"There is this kind of action for many years. We do not side with any party on the issue of the territory. We have been advocating that the disputes should be solved through concerned parties through peaceful means. The kind of commercial activities do not affect the position of China on the claimants of the territory," he said.*

*I am not talking which one is good and which one is bad. I tried to explain our position on this. We know your concern. We tried to communicate to your side our position," Mr Huang said.*

of course China can continue it's activity in Azad Kashmir but India will also be active in the South China seas and they lodged a protest with India but we will continue on par.


----------



## Areesh

Dr Gupta said:


> Not really Pakistanis choice but China's the issue has been raised when Modi was there and China said they will continue with it but needless to say it was raised as it is 'disputed'



Yeah you raised an objection and China tossed the objection into dust bin. See. You can do jack about CPEC going through GB.



Dr Gupta said:


> of course China can continue it's activity in Azad Kashmir but India will also be active in the South China seas and they lodged a protest with India but we will continue on par.



Go and get annihilated by PLAN in South China Sea. We Pakistanis have no issues with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Currently Pakistan is working towards raising its Foreign reserves upto 20.2 Billion Dollars. For that they have to manage Eurobonds and delayed 400 Million IMF loan.

circular debt more than 4 Billion Dollars 
Building up reserves: Pakistan likely to issue $1b in Eurobonds in fiscal 2016 - The Express Tribune

plus lower energy growth 
Fiscal Year 2014-15: Energy growth less than last year's | Business Recorder


----------



## Dr Gupta

Areesh said:


> Yeah you raised an objection and China tossed the objection into dust bin. See. You can do jack about CPEC going through GB.
> 
> 
> 
> Go and get annihilated by PLAN in South China Sea. We Pakistanis have no issues with that.




It's just a objection this is politics why make a big deal of it? the land reminds disputed of course the Indian govt was going to object what is news in this?

We already are active in the South China Seas and I do not see any Indian ships coming under attack do you?

I think what the U.S. is doing if you look carefully with the defense guidelines with Japan, Vietnam and elsewhere, is we’re putting together a loose coalition of allies and security partners that includes India, Singapore, Philippines, Indonesia and so on,” said Robert Manning, a senior fellow at the Atlantic Council. “What we’re doing in India is kind of a piece of that counterbalancing strategy.”

*Although India has its own interests in the South China Sea, for navigation and oil exploration*, its overall strategy has been to remain independent on the world stage.

U.S., India join forces to counter Beijing aggression in South China Sea - Washington Times


----------



## Areesh

Dr Gupta said:


> It's just a objection this is politics why make a big deal of it? the land reminds disputed of course the Indian govt was going to object what is news in this?
> 
> We already are active in the South China Seas and I do not see any Indian ships coming under attack do you?



Nobody is making a big deal out of it. Just loving the way you have been rejected on the GB issue. 

As for South China Sea. It is not our problem. You can be as much active as you want to. Till you get a spanking. We have no issues with it.


----------



## Dr Gupta

Areesh said:


> Nobody is making a big deal out of it. Just loving the way you have been rejected on the GB issue.
> 
> As for South China Sea. It is not our problem. You can be as much active as you want to. Till you get a spanking. We have no issues with it.



Ah right but dreams are not reality, Indo-China ties are on a upwards trajectory.


----------



## Areesh

Dr Gupta said:


> Ah right but dreams are not reality, Indo-China ties are on a upwards trajectory.



Who cares!!!


----------



## Dr Gupta

Areesh said:


> Who cares!!!




Well you claimed we are going to get a spanking so I guess you do

India-China ties on upward trajectory after Xi Jinping, Narendra Modi visits: Zhang Dejiang - The Economic Times


----------



## Areesh

Dr Gupta said:


> Well you claimed we are going to get a spanking so I guess you do



You may get it. Anyways do whatever sh!t you want to do in SCS. It doesn't matter for us.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Dr Gupta said:


> Umm I am not a girl dumbass
> 
> I have never been banned lol quit lying ahmedi boy
> 
> It was you Pakistanis that brought in India your stupid think thanks said India was against the project which was a utter lie when India just objected to it running into disputed area of Azad Kashmir.
> 
> Next you started making wild claims saying you will turn Gwadar into Hong Kong
> 
> Since 2007 you received a pittance of $17bn in FDI lol
> 
> Next you Pakistanis started using foul language against Hindus and supporting terrorist like dawood and HS lol but I won't go down that route with you guys as I come from a good family. All I can say is the image of Pakistanis is not great especially living in UK.



Lol Dr Gupti is on lying Olympics, frankly speaking I don't care what you think of Pakistanis, just leave us alone and stop annoying us with your bullshit. No one is taking you serious here.


----------



## Basel

Dr Gupta said:


> Before you point fingers go back to the start and *read* who brought in India making wild claims about India which was not even accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes with trillions of $$ oil you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I am not a girl dumbass
> 
> I have never been banned lol quit lying ahmedi boy
> 
> It was you Pakistanis that brought in India your stupid think thanks said India was against the project which was a utter lie when India just objected to it running into disputed area of Azad Kashmir.
> 
> Next you started making wild claims saying you will turn Gwadar into Hong Kong
> 
> Since 2007 you received a pittance of $17bn in FDI lol
> 
> Next you Pakistanis started using foul language against Hindus and supporting terrorist like dawood and HS lol but I won't go down that route with you guys as I come from a good family. All I can say is the image of Pakistanis is not great especially living in UK.



Pakistan has more then just oil dear and Dubai has not made it self on oil money. Get your facts right first.
Ever hear of shale oil and vast gas, gold, silver, copper and much more resources of Pakistan??? Only corruption need to be eliminated.

Whenever Pakistan is going to get in better situations specially economically, all Indian and other enimies are like this :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Dr Gupta said:


> It is disputed hence why we raised the issue with China



Why don't you Indians visit GB to find out what they think about you? I heard a lot of Indians got kicked out of Edi Amin out of Uganda. Even Africans got tired of Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr Gupta

Jaanbaz said:


> Why don't you Indians visit GB to find out what they think about you? I heard a lot of Indians got kicked out of Edi Amin out of Uganda. Even Africans got tired of Indians.



Well not only Indians but Pakistanis also got booted out of Uganda, and you compare the status of Ugandan Indians to Pakistanis in the UK they beat you in every aspect apart from having a higher jail population.

BBC NEWS | In Depth | Ugandan Asians - successful refugees

WHO WANTS TO BE A MILLIONAIRE? - Life and Style - The Independent

Pakistani and Bangladeshi families 'four times more likely to live in poverty' | Joseph Rowntree Foundation



Jaanbaz said:


> Lol Dr Gupti is on lying Olympics, frankly speaking I don't care what you think of Pakistanis, just leave us alone and stop annoying us with your bullshit. No one is taking you serious here.



So why did your fellow Pakistanis bring in India


----------



## Jaanbaz

Dr Gupta said:


> Well not only Indians but Pakistanis also got booted out of Uganda, and you compare the status of Ugandan Indians to Pakistanis in the UK they beat you in every aspect apart from having a higher jail population.
> 
> BBC NEWS | In Depth | Ugandan Asians - successful refugees
> 
> WHO WANTS TO BE A MILLIONAIRE? - Life and Style - The Independent



Dr Gupti we have all ready seen your real face, you are a racist prick, probably a ugly one too. Last time you were being racist to a Romanian member here, you got booted really badly. 

So all Ugandan Indians obsessed with Pakistan too? Seriously though stop your Pakistan obsession. I think by now we understand you are butthurt at seeing any sort of progress in Pakistan, hateful and little hearted people like you celebrate when someone dies in Pakistan. I know your kind very well. You can shove your ''success'' in your read side, I don't care about you people. I know you guys have serious inferior complex when it comes to Pakistanis, its no wonder you're fellow country men come running like hungry dogs when anyone mentions Pakistan. 



Dr Gupta said:


> So why did your fellow Pakistanis bring in India


 
Now you're not even making any sense. You stupid plonker learn to write, I thought you were a Doctor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr Gupta

Jaanbaz said:


> Dr Gupti we have all ready seen your real face, you are a racist prick, probably a ugly one too. Last time you were being racist to a Romanian member here, you got booted really badly.
> 
> So all Ugandan Indians obsessed with Pakistan too? Seriously though stop your Pakistan obsession. I think by now we understand you are butthurt at seeing any sort of progress in Pakistan, hateful and little hearted people like you celebrate when someone dies in Pakistan. I know your kind very well. You can shove your ''success'' in your read side, I don't care about you people. I know you guys have serious inferior complex when it comes to Pakistanis, its no wonder you're fellow country men come running like hungry dogs when anyone mentions Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're not even making any sense. You stupid plonker learn to write, I thought you were a Doctor.




I think you have me mixed up with someone else, I only refuted the lies told by your think thank who brought in India and you say we are obsessed lol

When you going to Syria ahmedi boy? did you flee Pakistan because you get blown to bits

Face facts in UK you are well below Indians in all social aspects apart from crime, jail population.

Now you want me to be a girl? but I got a penis unless you like that kinda thing but I can assure you I do not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Well obama was right but this india can never digest if they want pakistan isolated they can never eaither progress pakistan stability and dialogue gurantees indians progrezz


----------



## Hyperion

I smell the KPK / Baluchistan route will intersect RIGHT THROUGH my agricultural lands @ several places..... I SMELLLZ MORE MONEYZZZZ .... MORE MORE MORE FOR MEEEEEEEE........ 



Horus said:


> Yuri, I zhmel money coming, what do you zhmel?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

I am moving to Gawadar-


----------



## Rasengan

Dr Gupta said:


> I think you have me mixed up with someone else, I only refuted the lies told by your think thank who brought in India and you say we are obsessed lol
> 
> When you going to Syria ahmedi boy? did you flee Pakistan because you get blown to bits
> 
> Face facts in UK you are well below Indians in all social aspects apart from crime, jail population.
> 
> Now you want me to be a girl? but I got a penis unless you like that kinda thing but I can assure you I do not



Listen you please stop playing your chura tricks in front of an audience, because your simply embarrassing yourself. Before discriminating Jaanbaz based upon his religious beliefs, please serve some customers in an off-licence shop like a good little serf When was the last time an Indian MP was part of the Prime Minister's Cabinet? Personally I don't understand why British Pakistani's are brought into the picture, when this topic is about Russia and its interests in CPEC. You must be a transvestite who is stuck in between genders, now play twiddle dum with your fingers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Genie

if Russia joins it would become a PRC.EC. The Chinese are so clever


----------



## Hyperion

If you're not obsessed, what are you doing on this thread for so many days? India this, India that...... come get us SOOPAPOWAAAAAAA......



Dr Gupta said:


> I think you have me mixed up with someone else, I only refuted the lies told by your think thank who brought in India and you say we are obsessed lol
> 
> When you going to Syria ahmedi boy? did you flee Pakistan because you get blown to bits
> 
> Face facts in UK you are well below Indians in all social aspects apart from crime, jail population.
> 
> Now you want me to be a girl? but I got a penis unless you like that kinda thing but I can assure you I do not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Genie

Jungibaaz said:


> Gwadar residents in the future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makin' it rain.



carefull what you wish for. you really want Pakistanis in hwadar to twerk for this sort of reward?


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> I smell the KPK / Baluchistan route will intersect RIGHT THROUGH my agricultural lands @ several places..... I SMELLLZ MORE MONEYZZZZ .... MORE MORE MORE FOR MEEEEEEEE........



Don't worry I'll try to get those lands bought by the Government at 'koriyoon keh daaam' ! 



Hyperion said:


> I smell the KPK / Baluchistan route will intersect RIGHT THROUGH my agricultural lands @ several places..... I SMELLLZ MORE MONEYZZZZ .... MORE MORE MORE FOR MEEEEEEEE........



Waisee Khanaa how is it that you have lands in Punjab ? 

My sacred land is off-limits to you !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Tiger Genie said:


> carefull what you wish for. you really want Pakistanis in hwadar to twerk for this sort of reward?


You have your own country to worry about, let us worry about our own


----------



## waz

Can we stop the arguments folks and petty off-topic posts?


----------



## shah1398

Arsalan said:


> My point is why after a few years? why not now? why are we importing coal for now? the thing is we are importing because thar coal is not good enough, AS BEING STATED by authorities, then will it turn good by itself in a few years? it wont, it cant!!



Agreed Sir.If they wanted then we never would have load shedding issues ever but again then how would they earn handsome amount of money by setting up IPPs etc?


----------



## Dr Gupta

Rasengan said:


> Listen you domesticated household chimpanzee please stop playing your chura tricks in front of an audience, because your simply embarrassing yourself. Before discriminating Jaanbaz based upon his religious beliefs, please serve some customers in an off-licence shop like a good little serf When was the last time an Indian MP was part of the Prime Minister's Cabinet? Personally I don't understand why British Pakistani's are brought into the picture, when this topic is about Russia and its interests in CPEC. You must be a transvestite who is stuck in between genders, now play twiddle dum with your fingers.




But it was you guys that brought India into it 

Oh God this thread is too much really


----------



## Tiger Genie

SHAMK9 said:


> You have your own country to worry about, let us worry about our own



Not really on either counts. You have China doing the worrying for you and India doesn't really worry about much - they should but they don't


----------



## Arsalan

Narendra Damodar Modi said:


> Perhaps you can try having a look at your own country-men who unnecessarily and rather hilariously bring India into the discussion. Here right from post #2.
> 
> @Dr Gupta has very well and rightly shown you your place.



Perhaps you should notice i condemned that as well! 
There is no need for any more stupid posts, from both sides!! STICK TO THE TOPIC.

@Jungibaaz @Horus @Manticore @Irfan Baloch 
This may need a bit of your attention, Prospect of Russians joining CPEC bring enormous positives and is a good topic to share details on. However the thread need so cleaning.



Mr.Nair said:


> Because pakistan fdi figure is negligible compared to indian figures and they know the consequence of making troll for the subject.


Have anyone mentioned that Pakistan FDI figure is more and have insulted Indian FDI data? if so? REPORT THAT POST instead of jumping in with stupid troll posts.


----------



## WAJsal

ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan


Work has already started, even in GB. Last heard they were working on a tunnel, and it's soon to be opened, some friendship tunnel. A part of CPEC. Yes GB is disputed, yep Pakistan army is illegally occupying my mother land. You know what i don't care, i love this occupation. CPEC will be completed, it will go through GB and there is nothing you can do about it. 


ito said:


> Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.


'Will'? let me correct that 'is'.


ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan


My friend like it or not us Gilgitis don't hate Pakistan army, i'm sorry for the disappointment. CPEC will go through GB, unfortunately. The best you can do is live with it. 

@Akheilos , these poor souls have been led to believe that Gilgit-Baltistan doesn't want to be a part of Pakistan, forceful occupation by Pakistan army, blah blah blah, etc, etc. Do give any attention to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ito

WAJsal said:


> Work has already started, even in GB. Last heard they were working on a tunnel, and it's soon to be opened, some friendship tunnel. A part of CPEC. Yes GB is disputed, yep Pakistan army is illegally occupying my mother land. You know what i don't care, i love this occupation. CPEC will be completed, it will go through GB and there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 'Will'? let me correct that 'is'.
> 
> My friend like it or not us Gilgitis don't hate Pakistan army, i'm sorry for the disappointment. CPEC will go through GB, unfortunately. The best you can do is live with it.
> 
> @Akheilos , these poor souls have been led to believe that Gilgit-Baltistan doesn't want to be a part of Pakistan, forceful occupation by Pakistan army, blah blah blah, etc, etc. Do give any attention to them.



You are talking for yourself. I understand, and I respect your position. One person alone doesn't represent whole of GB. I can show scores of articles that show that the people of GB are unhappy with Pakistan. We consider everyone from GB as Indians and that is our position. You agree or disagree that is your position.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ito said:


> You are talking for yourself. I understand, and I respect your position. One person alone doesn't represent whole of GB. I can show scores of articles that show that the people of GB are unhappy with Pakistan. We consider everyone from GB as Indians and that is our position. You agree or disagree that is your position.




So Gilgit Baltistanis who liberated their region and voluntarily merged with Pak and have an over representation in the military wrt population and Gigliti members don't represent the region but an indian internet troll does?

G-B political leadership demands representation in NA, Senate - The Express Tribune

GBLA approves resolution demanding provincial status for Gilgit-Baltistan | Pakistan Today


What can you do to stop CPEC or its functioning ? Flood GB with your tears?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skywalker

Dr Gupta said:


> Obama has also said Pakistan must shut down terror camps and bring the culprits of 26.11 to justice
> 
> Barack Obama warns Pakistan: Shut down terrorist safe havens - Telegraph


Respected members of this member would also like to request this Kenyan born Indian idiot who is living in Britain should also shut his mouth so that the filth coming out of his mouth should not be felt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So Gilgit Baltistanis who liberated their region and voluntarily merged with Pak and have an over representation in the military wrt population and Gigliti members don't represent the region but an indian internet troll does?
> 
> G-B political leadership demands representation in NA, Senate - The Express Tribune
> 
> GBLA approves resolution demanding provincial status for Gilgit-Baltistan | Pakistan Today
> 
> 
> What can you do to stop CPEC or its functioning ? Flood GB with your tears?



The people who invaded Kashmir are not from Kashmir, but Pathans from FATA.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ito said:


> The people who invaded Kashmir are not from Kashmir, but Pathans from FATA.



There was no "invasion" of GB though..


It was the efforts of Gilgit scouts and military officers who rebelled and kick out brits n indians out of the region!


@WAJsal can you post the link to your thread so sunny boy here can read a thing or two about the liberation of GB!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

ito said:


> You are talking for yourself. I understand, and I respect your position. One person alone doesn't represent whole of GB. I can show scores of articles that show that the people of GB are unhappy with Pakistan. We consider everyone from GB as Indians and that is our position. You agree or disagree that is your position.


I agree there is a forceful invasion, in fact we are so helpless we don't even have the power to protest or etc, etc. Buddy all the articles you might have read do not present you with the ground reality. Do share some of these articles, haven't had a good laugh, today. Most of these articles are all super exaggerated, the ground reality is much different. Has any news of any protest against Pakistan army ever come from GB. I rest my case. Stop living in a delusion. We have in fact defended our country on every occasion. Look at NLI's role in Kargil. @DESERT FIGHTER , can tell you more. Like it or not we are known for our patriotism. No point in lying to yourself.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There was no "invasion" of GB though..
> 
> 
> It was the efforts of Gilgit scouts and military officers who rebelled and kick out brits n indians out of the region!
> 
> 
> @WAJsal can you post the link to your thread so sunny boy here can read a thing or two about the liberation of GB!


Let him live in a delusion. He doesn't know the first thing about GB, this gave me a good laugh. 
@ito , Gilgitis got liberated on their own, in fact no help from Pakistan. Get educated please. You are insulting yourself.
How Gilgit-Baltistan got liberated .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ito

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There was no "invasion" of GB though..
> 
> 
> It was the efforts of Gilgit scouts and military officers who rebelled and kick out brits n indians out of the region!
> 
> 
> @WAJsal can you post the link to your thread so sunny boy here can read a thing or two about the liberation of GB!



Go on link articles, but neutral articles

Here is my link

Kashmir References


----------



## !eon

Hyperion said:


> ....... sadly things don't look quite stellar for our Eastern neighbors......


Also for the western so called brothers


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ito said:


> Go on link articles, but neutral articles
> 
> Here is my link
> 
> Kashmir References


Thank you for confirming how retarded you are... Did you even read the source you quoted dim wit??


And here is my source:






A Memorial dedicated to Liberation Martyrs of Gilgit Scouts.

No "Pashtun" ever set a foot in GB .. It was the people of Gilgit Baltistan and the Gilgit Scouts who liberated the region and merged with Pakistan!!

P.S: Read WAJsals thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAJsal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No "Pashtun" ever set a foot in GB .. It was the people of Gilgit Baltistan and the Gilgit Scouts who liberated the region and merged with Pakistan!!
> 
> P.S: Read WAJsals thread..


You are simply wasting your time. Apparently he knows more about GB than me(a local). And he thinks he is saying what the majority wants. Had a good laugh though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAJsal said:


> You are simply wasting your time. Apparently he knows more about GB than me(a local). And he thinks he is saying what the majority wants. Had a good laugh though.




He jumps up in every thread relatin to Pakistan or CPEC & GB .. Moaning and crying the same shit again and again... And I just love bashing him.. .. Quiet an entertainment ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He jumps up in every thread relatin to Pakistan or CPEC & GB .. Moaning and crying the same shit again and again... And I just love bashing him.. .. Quiet an entertainment ..


LOL, what can India do to stop CPEC going through GB anyway. What a joker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Narendra Damodar Modi

WAJsal said:


> LOL, what can India do to stop CPEC going through GB anyway. What a joker.


LOL, Then why are Pakistanis screaming through the rooftops 'Indian terrorism', 'Indian terrorism', 'TTP', 'BLA' blah blah.
What a joke.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAJsal said:


> LOL, what can India do to stop CPEC going through GB anyway. What a joker.



They can cry and cry and cry .. Dig a river out of stones and mountains and divert it to GB and maybe flood it..


In their wet dreams lol.



Narendra Damodar Modi said:


> LOL, Then why are Pakistanis screaming through the rooftops 'Indian terrorism', 'Indian terrorism', 'TTP', 'BLA' blah blah.
> What a joke.



Coz it's not a hidden fact... 

Meanwhile:

Another 59 Baloch militants surrender - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


Shit ain't working for ya mah hindi nigga!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Narendra Damodar Modi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> hidden fact


Yes it is. A fact hidden from the rest of the world and only visible to the 'pure people' in 'pure-land'.

Everyone else may call it delusion but what do they know.


----------



## EagleEyes

Russia has as much as to gain as China from this project. About time that they realized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Narendra Damodar Modi

WebMaster said:


> Russia has as much as to gain as China from this project. About time that they realized.


What do they have to gain?


----------



## Mr.Nair

Pakistan media fuss about CPEC






As per him the chinese are dumbing coal power plant machinery, as they are scrapping totally coal power plant in china by 2030


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Damodar Modi said:


> Yes it is. A fact hidden from the rest of the world and only visible to the 'pure people' in 'pure-land'.
> 
> Everyone else may call it delusion but what do they know.




Your defence minister admitted supporting terrorists.. You have a history o creating and sponsoring terrorism in other countries .. From Srilanka to PAK..


----------



## Mr.Nair

Even CM of balochistan itself telling that China is exploiting pakistan resources.


----------



## Narendra Damodar Modi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your defence minister admitted supporting terrorists.. You have a history o creating and sponsoring terrorism in other countries .. From Srilanka to PAK..


So thats it? An out of context quote by our DM is all you've got to plead India's culpability in sponsoring terrorism. How many countries in the world accept your narrative? Just tell me one.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Unfortunately pakistan awam not aware that chinese immense penetration into their market is the ultimate death of local industry.


----------



## salmanACCA

china should stop working on j20 and j31 and start working on a new and improved butt hurt cream for indians


----------



## Rahi812

Dr Gupta said:


> A city can grow for sure but turning it into 'Hong Kong' is a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwadar



Gwadar will be bigger in size than Hong Kong. Gwadar will be future New York or London.


----------



## Sipahi

Mr.Nair said:


> Unfortunately pakistan awam not aware that chinese immense penetration into their market is the ultimate death of local industry.



so why India is giving them space in their market worth in hundred of billions of dollars ???

first you should kick out China from your country then teach us to do so....


CPEC CPEC chillane se kuch ni hoga


----------



## Rahi812

Mr.Nair said:


> Unfortunately pakistan awam not aware that chinese immense penetration into their market is the ultimate death of local industry.



Pakistan will get access to China's market. Just imagine one of the biggest population of the world is going to open to Pakistan.


----------



## Narendra Damodar Modi

Rahi812 said:


> Pakistan will get access to China's market. Just imagine one of the biggest population of the world is going to open to Pakistan.


Markets open? What does Pakistan have that can be exported to China that China doesn't already make cheaper and better? How will a land route to connect China's Wild West make any difference when sea route is much cheaper to reach China's real economic centre on its eastern seaboard?


----------



## New Resolve

The sour grapes with these Indians, Pipelines will traverse the CPEC, maybe we can send you guys photos so you wont feel so left out.  since 0 will be coming your way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

mshahid said:


> so why India is giving them space in their market worth in hundred of billions of dollars ???
> 
> first you should kick out China from your country then teach us to do so....
> 
> 
> CPEC CPEC chillane se kuch ni hoga



Lol china not at all a biggest investor in India.I can trace you another example of a sea port project years back that indian govt refused chinese company bid for investment and construction in south as of security clearance.Our country also have big local industry to protect.We are not like a country to open for any thing and every thing for others.Even biggest company in the world like Wal-mart find difficult to penetrate 500 billion dollar indian retail industry as of protectionism to local industry.


----------



## Ryuzaki

New Resolve said:


> The sour grapes with these Indians, Pipelines will traverse the CPEC, maybe we can send you guys photos so you wont feel so left out.  since 0 will be coming your way.



Sour grapes?lol.
CPEC pales in comparison to DMIC,CPEC is a glorified rail network+small port


----------



## Spring Onion

ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan



GB is a Pakistani province so what Indian govt is gonna do about it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Spring Onion said:


> GB is a Pakistani province so what Indian govt is gonna do about it ?



GB is not a Pakistani province.

Pakistan forcibly occupying GB: India


----------



## Spring Onion

ito said:


> GB is not a Pakistani province.
> 
> Pakistan forcibly occupying GB: India


----------



## tsinga

Spring Onion said:


> GB is a Pakistani province so what Indian govt is gonna do about it ?


Nothing much, its just a regular diplomatic offensive.

Much like how we build dams in Kashmir and divert waters and Pakistan is able to do nothing about it.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your defence minister admitted supporting terrorists.. You have a history o creating and sponsoring terrorism in other countries .. From Srilanka to PAK..


The DM was very clear.
I doubt as a Pakistani you have the comprehension skills required to get it clearly.

DM said we will use terrorists against _terrorists_. Now do you consider yourselves as terrorists?


----------



## Mr.Nair

UNPO: Gilgit Baltistan: Elections Are in Violation of 28 April 1949 UNCIP Resolutions


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ito said:


> GB is not a Pakistani province.
> 
> Pakistan forcibly occupying GB: India




And not a single f.. was given that day..


----------



## Spring Onion

Mr.Nair said:


> UNPO: Gilgit Baltistan: Elections Are in Violation of 28 April 1949 UNCIP Resolutions



 balwaristan is run by terrorists.


Sorry no terrorists run website source is allowed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

tsinga said:


> Nothing much, its just a regular diplomatic offensive.
> 
> Much like how we build dams in Kashmir and divert waters and Pakistan is able to do nothing about it.
> 
> 
> The DM was very clear.
> I doubt as a Pakistani you have the comprehension skills required to get it clearly.
> 
> DM said we will use terrorists against _terrorists_. Now do you consider yourselves as terrorists?




Being an indian you have all the comprehension skills to not understand the retarded statements by your own ministers or even Chuck Heagal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Spring Onion said:


> balwaristan is run by terrorists.
> 
> 
> Sorry no terrorists run website source is allowed



UNPO: About UNPO


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistanis,Sri Lankans etc are liars... india is so innocent..

Reminds me of this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And not a single f.. was given that day..


Indian members educated yourselves. GB acceded to Pakistan, there was no invasion by Pakistan. By the way where can i find this ***** invasion? I go to GB every year, i have family in every part, i have never heard of any anti-Pakistan, anti Pakistan army news coming from GB. I couldn't find this invasion. 
@Spring Onion , @DESERT FIGHTER , let them lie to themselves. This is epic, thanks for the laugh guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Hyperion said:


> The more countries we can entice, the more leverage....... sadly things don't look quite stellar for our Eastern neighbors......


Right! We're really getting pissed off!


----------



## karakoram

Not a single person in GB is anti Pakistani they are the most patriotic citizens and will remain. Indian could take middle finger in there @rse if they are happy with it. @WAJsal dont feed indian troll let them bark anti Pakistani sentiments are in their blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakistanis,Sri Lankans etc are liars... india is so innocent..
> 
> Reminds me of this:
> 
> View attachment 231028




ohh man that was such a a hit whenever i saw that on screens it was like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

Newtons latest law
"The measure of a projects success can be accurately gauged by the number of jealous Indians turning up to dismiss it"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Well, if you take PDF as a microcosm of general Indian psyche, then yes, sure does looks that way! 



OrionHunter said:


> Right! We're really getting pissed off!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

New Resolve said:


> Newtons latest law
> "The measure of a projects success can be accurately gauged by the number of jealous Indians turning up to dismiss it"



Newton's first law:-

An object remains at rest,unless acted upon by an external force


----------



## Coolviqqas

Russia 
CARs 
Afghanistan 
Can change thier destinies utilising Pakistanis route to Indian Ocean , Middle East and African continent


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mr.Nair said:


> Newton's first law:-
> 
> An object remains at rest,unless acted upon by an external force



Mah .. I have such a dirty mind..


----------



## ghoul

Hyperion said:


> Bhawawawwawawawwa..... joke of the millennium......... little-turds-in-lungis flying oh-so-superior-MKI's-sailing-on-stealth-frigates threatening us...... bring it on!
> 
> @Oscar @Horus : They've just realized the gravity of their future...... you should be able to feel their condition now.........



Don't underestimate their ability to promote terror in other countries though. After all the deadliest terror group, Tamil Tigers was trained and armed by them. Even Al-Qaeda looked up to Tamil Tigers.



ito said:


> You are talking for yourself. I understand, and I respect your position. One person alone doesn't represent whole of GB. I can show scores of articles that show that the people of GB are unhappy with Pakistan. We consider everyone from GB as Indians and that is our position. You agree or disagree that is your position.



Haha go to Gilgit Baltistan, and tell the light skinned, Tajik looking locals that they're Indians and I'm sure they'll enjoy such a comment. If they are Indians, then even Chinese are Indians...



ito said:


> The people who invaded Kashmir are not from Kashmir, but Pathans from FATA.



Lol that's a load of bs your fake history books feed you. The uprising was mostly local, led primarily by "AK forces". FATA volunteers bolstered the numbers at the behest of M.A Jinnah, who himself was well in touch with AK forces' leaders. AK forces were mostly local irregulars and ex-army men, mostly from Sudhan and Rajput tribes.


----------



## Rahi812

Narendra Damodar Modi said:


> Markets open? What does Pakistan have that can be exported to China that China doesn't already make cheaper and better? How will a land route to connect China's Wild West make any difference when sea route is much cheaper to reach China's real economic centre on its eastern seaboard?



Pakistan will export all the RAW agents active in different part of the country. China could re-conditioned them and send them back to India or elsewhere.


----------



## That Guy

Dr Gupta said:


> We only opposed it being routed into disputed territory
> 
> India to sign free trade deal with Russia-led Eurasian Economic Union — RT Business
> 
> Otherwise we are happy for you, we are doing good things with Russia also


Which makes this even worse, because Russia is de facto declaring it Pakistani territory, by joining up with this project.


----------



## Mo12

I dont understand why pakistanis have to bring india into this thread for something that Russia may be interested in.


----------



## My-Analogous

Dr Gupta said:


> Ah yes but Obama visited India twice and how many times he landed in Pakistan? zero
> 
> 
> 
> Umm Hong Kong? you for real?  there is being optimistic and day dreaming



Now it is time to make temple of him and worship him


----------



## Hiptullha

ghoul said:


> Haha go to Gilgit Baltistan, and tell the light skinned, Tajik looking locals that they're Indians and I'm sure they'll enjoy such a comment. If they are Indians, then even Chinese are Indians...



Why even go to Gilgit Baltistan? Just look at India where Indians will cuss Biharis and beat up "Chinkies" from the Northern Areas. Tell them that they're equal to the people they hate and we'll see their reaction.



Andross said:


> Joining up with what? the words were from a Pakistani who said Russia might invest lol haha and you people are getting wet dreams over it



Yeah, some stupid Pakistani dude in Chamber of Commerce who obviously had no basis for what he said.



Andross said:


> These stupid fools think Gwadar is going to be like London or HK when you people can not even switch the lights on in Karachi haha *fucking inbred spastics*




You seem a little flustered. Have a little civility. No need to get so hot-headed on an *online Defence forum.*


----------



## Hiptullha

Mo12 said:


> I dont understand why pakistanis have to bring india into this thread for something that Russia may be interested in.



What's not to understand? Indians on this forum have been boasting Russia's special relationship with India for a long time.
It is extremely important to assess India's reaction to this new revelation given their opposition to the entire project. 
 http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/before-pms-trip-india-objects-to-chinas-46-billion-economic-corridor-with-pak-762533


----------



## Hiptullha

Andross said:


> *Gandu we objected to it going through Kashmir, can you read English*?



Yes. And? India objected to it. That's what matters. It's the typical Dehati-aurat-style breast-thumping India is accustomed to nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Pakistan army chief was in russia for 3 days that too a historic visit, why Putin show no interest to meet chief ?


----------



## Hiptullha

Andross said:


> You people can not even attract world leaders to visit you lol Obama never step foot in such a hell hole and neither did Putin



This is what happened when the Chinese president Xi Jinpig visited India.
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 









During Obama's visit of India, lets see....http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
A dog interrupted the Guard of Honour salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hiptullha

Andross said:


> Ya we objected to it thou? its disputed land



Is this why India is building dams in Kashmir? 
Come on, this "disputed land" excuse is laughably ridiculous. India is not as principled as it pretends to be.


----------



## Hiptullha

Andross said:


> inbred kuttay you forget this:



Meanwhile




*"P-please! Get out! T-this is not your border! P-please!"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiptullha

That Guy said:


> what is with you? Why are you so defensive and insulting towards others? Disagreeing is one thing, but stop insulting other people.
> 
> @Oscar



He is like his chai-wala Dalit PM. 
No education, only a [HASHTAG]#56inchbreast[/HASHTAG] to thump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Hiptullha said:


> He is like his chai-wala Dalit PM.
> No education, only a [HASHTAG]#56inchbreast[/HASHTAG] to thump.



Modi's highest educational qualification is Masters in Political Science from Gujarat University.


----------



## M.SAAD

Developing good ties with Russia will be beneficial for Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

M.SAAD said:


> Developing good ties with Russia will be beneficial for Pakistan .



And obviously make our neighbors on the east feel a sharp pain in their backside as we can see from our friend, @Andross 's posts.


----------



## Hyde

Russia joining the CPEC is a welcome omen but we should not be too optimistic about the volume of trade Russia will route from Pakistan. 

The extreme population density of Russia and its financial centres all lies towards the stretch of European Union and it is only wise for Russia to continue its existing routes for Europe. The only logical route passing through Pakistan is the bilateral trade with Middle East but Russia itself is energy sufficient so it would not need to import that. The middle east hardly exports anything but energy so I am not sure the actual volume of trade it can do from this route.

The most suitable partner for trade is India and South Asia but then it is highly unlikely to be allowed through this route any time soon. So I give this proposal of Russia a great strategic importance but may not be so significant for bilateral trade in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hit report that harami hindi Chutiya.



Well, it was an interesting experience seeing an Indian turn wild with jealousy and rage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

Well done Pakistan, good to know Russia may be interested in joining a project.


----------



## Nefarious

Lol pleez tek it eezee


----------



## Mr.Nair

Aether said:


> Russia joining the CPEC is a welcome omen but we should not be too optimistic about the volume of trade Russia will route from Pakistan.
> 
> The extreme population density of Russia and its financial centres all lies towards the stretch of European Union and it is only wise for Russia to continue its existing routes for Europe. The only logical route passing through Pakistan is the bilateral trade with Middle East but Russia itself is energy sufficient so it would not need to import that. The middle east hardly exports anything but energy so I am not sure the actual volume of trade it can do from this route.
> 
> The most suitable partner for trade is India and South Asia but then it is highly unlikely to be allowed through this route any time soon. So I give this proposal of Russia a great strategic importance but may not be so significant for bilateral trade in near future.



Moreover Russia can also opt through Iran route to Indian ocean


----------



## salmanACCA

Andross said:


> how many swine buried alive that day?
> 
> stinking that whole mountain dead pakis
> 
> these days bot boring hai kutch blast bi nai hotta


there is nothing wrong with your mental health the only problem is you cam into this world through the wrong hole


----------



## Hyde

Mr.Nair said:


> Moreover Russia can also opt through Iran route to Indian ocean


No actually that is more tricky.

Iran does not share good relationship with Middle East

Russia sees CPEC as a ready-made infrastructure from Gwadar to Urumqi (just a little far from Russia) compared to much longer and non-existent route of Iran to Afghanistan/Turkmenistan >>> Uzbekistan/Tajikistan >>> Kazakhstan to Russia. This route is much longer and needs tens of billions of dollars of investment on top of years of planning and construction work to begin from scratch.

The route of CPEC already exists, they just need to upgrade it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Few post above show how much danger from india pakistan is in.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Aether said:


> No actually that is more tricky.
> 
> Iran does not share good relationship with Middle East
> 
> Russia sees CPEC as a ready-made infrastructure from Gwadar to Urumqi (just a little far from Russia) compared to much longer and non-existent route of Iran to Afghanistan/Turkmenistan >>> Uzbekistan/Tajikistan >>> Kazakhstan to Russia. This route is much longer and needs tens of billions of dollars of investment on top of years of planning and construction work to begin from scratch.
> 
> The route of CPEC already exists, they just need to upgrade it



Russia can reach iran by caspean sea, no need afghanistan or Central asian nations






This is the shortest possible route from Moscow

Since India never be a part of CPEC,Russia will not show much interest in CPEC.

Russian interest will be to pass oil pipeline to energy hungry india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Mr.Nair said:


> Russia can reach iran by caspean sea, no need afghanistan or Central asian nations
> 
> View attachment 231183
> 
> 
> This is the shortest possible route from Moscow
> 
> Since India never be a part of CPEC,Russia will not show much interest in CPEC.
> 
> Russian interest will be to pass oil pipeline to energy hungry india


No not at all...

The aim is to not reach Russia only but to reach at most convenient location with shortest route possible. If Russia wanted to link Moscow then the trade route from Caspian sea might be viable but then why does it even need to do all the effort when she already has better pre-established links with Europe and rest of the world.

What CPEC offers to Russia is that it has road connectivity from Urumqi to Siberian Federal District, Ural Federal District, Far Eastern Federal District otherwise beyond the reach of sea-trade. Gwadar is technically the closest port to these states of Russia except technically a much longer route from sea of Japan.

Besides that, these are your mere wishes of keeping regional economic powers away from Pakistan as you already know the ground reality of Arabs not dealing with Russia under the mercy of Iran. They can opt to create longer routes but avoid giving royalty to Iran or ever being blackmailed by them. As I said earlier, Russia joining CPEC will bear limited result unless the SAARC nations also become part of it.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Since, Russians are good, intelligent and hardworking, by joining CPEC Russia can demonstrate that China is simply using RAW as an excuse to hide it's own . . . . . . (Word of criticism may get me banned).


----------



## tarrar

I hope they do.


----------



## macnurv

ito said:


> You are acting childish. Indians have no objection to CPEC. What Indians have objections are that it cannot pass through GB. I am sure if it passes through GB, Indian government will not allow it to complete or even it is completed and goes though GB, Indian government will make sure it doesn't function properly.
> 
> The best idea is Pakistan government look for alternative route such as one through Afghanistan



Oh cry me a river, at least show some guts and own up to your real intentions. India does not want Pakistan to develop, at least you are fully honest as our enemies, we should be honest with our expectations regarding India and that not expect any good. Now piss off, no body gives 2$hits in Pakistan what you think and don't think. 

It is a good news, if Russians are showing interest in developing projects. Although I am not sure if the deal would go through since their are sanctions on Russia imposed by western countries and GOP track record isn't very shining when it comes to taking pressure.


----------



## Noor ul Huda

Basel said:


> Pakistan has more then just oil dear and Dubai has not made it self on oil money. Get your facts right first.
> Ever hear of shale oil and vast gas, gold, silver, copper and much more resources of Pakistan??? Only corruption need to be eliminated.
> 
> Whenever Pakistan is going to get in better situations specially economically, all Indian and other enimies are like this :
> 
> 
> View attachment 230632


----------



## AsianLion

*Russia may invest $5 bln in Pakistan in next five years*

Business & Economy

"I expect that in the next five years, Russia’s companies may invest at least $5 billion in Pakistan in such spheres as energy, coal mining and metals industry," Pakistani official said

ST.PETERSBURG, June 18. /TASS/. New investments of Russia’s companies in energy, coal mining and metals industry of Pakistan may reach $5 billion in the coming five years, the vice president of Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) said on Thursday.

"I expect that in the next five years, Russia’s companies may invest at least $5 billion in Pakistan in such spheres as energy, coal mining and metals industry," Muhammad Waseem Vohra told the St. Petersburg economic forum.

Russia could also invest funds in creating petrochemical enterprises in Pakistan, he said.

Pakistan joined the Shanghai Cooperation Organisation (SCO), Russia and other members of the group should have closer ties, Vohra said.

*The real prospects of this rapprochement are linked to the implementation of the Pakistan-China economic corridor (CPEC) project, he said. The project will connect China’s Kashgar city with Gwadar Port in southwestern Pakist*an.

Russia may join the project and the legal basis is ready for this. "There are no restrictions on the number of countries that will use Gwadar Port," he stressed, adding that the participation will allow Russia’s companies to carry out the transit of cargos to the Persian Gulf via the port.

Russia’s companies that seek to supply their goods to the Middle East countries, Pakistan and India will benefit from this, he said.

More:
http://tass.ru/en/economy/801916

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

